# Probleme d'installation Mandriva avec Parallels



## tarzanjane (18 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je poste un message cer il m'arrive un problème que je n'arrive pas à gérer.

J'ai un CD de la version Intel de Mandriva Linux 32 bits et je douhaiterais l'installer avec parallels sur mon MacbookPro.

mais, lors de l'installation, Parallels m'affiche le message "Booting from local Disk ..." et il reste là.







Je ne sais pas ce que je dois faire.

Pouvez-vous m'aider?

Merci par avance


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Janvier 2007)

tarzanjane a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je poste un message cer il m'arrive un problème que je n'arrive pas à gérer.
> 
> ...


je pense que local disk doit &#234;tre ton disque dur (ou celui de la VM).

Essaye plut&#244;t de changer le volume de boot (le lecteur cd).


----------



## tarzanjane (18 Janvier 2007)

En fait, je ne sais pas comment changer de disque de démarrage. Je n'ai pas d'option et les touches F1, F2,... ne fonvtionnent pas.

Par contre, sur la première ligne, avant qu'il m'affiche "Booting from local Disk ...", je peux inscrire quelque chose apres "boot:" mais que dois-je inscrire pour désigner le CD? Je n'y connais rien en ligne de commande.

Voilà,


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Janvier 2007)

tarzanjane a dit:


> En fait, je ne sais pas comment changer de disque de démarrage. Je n'ai pas d'option et les touches F1, F2,... ne fonvtionnent pas.
> 
> Par contre, sur la première ligne, avant qu'il m'affiche "Booting from local Disk ...", je peux inscrire quelque chose apres "boot:" mais que dois-je inscrire pour désigner le CD? Je n'y connais rien en ligne de commande.
> 
> Voilà,


dans la configuration de la VM dans Parallels on ne peut pas changer &#231;a ?


----------



## tarzanjane (18 Janvier 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> dans la configuration de la VM dans Parallels on ne peut pas changer ça ?



Je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de gérer ca.Il y a bien "Séquence d'initialisation" pour choisir l'option d'amorcage, mais cela ne change rien ...

Je suis desespéré ...


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Janvier 2007)

tarzanjane a dit:


> Je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de gérer ca.Il y a bien "Séquence d'initialisation" pour choisir l'option d'amorcage, mais cela ne change rien ...
> 
> Je suis desespéré ...


Il y a forc&#233;mment moyen de booter depuis un CD.

Je n'ai pas Parallel sur mon mac (ppc) mais quelqu'un doit bien pouvoir te r&#233;pondre ici.


----------



## tarzanjane (18 Janvier 2007)

En fait, j'ai trouvé la réponse ...

C'était tout simple mais Parallels etait trop rapide pour moi.

En fait, il affichait une fenetre pendant une fraction de seconde et il me mettait ensuite la fenetre affichée dans le post de départ.

J'ai plusieurs fois essayé de prendre des photos d'écrans et j'ai enfin réussi. Voici le résultat:





En fait, lors de l'affichage de "boot:" il fallait choisir entre vgalo, text ou linux. J'ai choisis Linux et l'installation graphique s'est lancée.

Merci à vous,


----------



## michelq (2 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

il suffit de taper      " :linux " pour démarrer l'installation

MQ


----------

